# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  Rijeka - radionica o platnenim pelenama :)

## ra

U petak, *1. lipnja 2007*. s početkom u 18 sati, 
u Domu zdravlja u *Cambierievoj 2/II*, 
održat će se Rodina radionica o platnenim pelenama.

Pozivamo sve one koji su zainteresirani za korištenje platnenih pelena, da čuju iz prve ruke informacije o njihovim prednostima, manama, tips & tricks o načinu korištenja i održavanja, te pogledaju i opipaju primjerke Rodinog branda - platnene pelene "Rodina pusa".

Zbog ograničenog broja polaznika molimo vas da svoj dolazak najavite na broj telefona 092/107 3713.  Predviđeno trajanje radionice je cca. 1 sat.

Veselimo se zajedničkom druženju!

----------


## Sun

:Smile:

----------


## Sun

:Smile:

----------


## flower

:D

----------


## blis

Je li primjereno doći na radionicu s 7-tjednom bebom?
Mi već koristimo platnene i termin u 18 sati nam baš i ne paše, ali ako se dogodi da imamo prazan hod rado bi došla. Ali, ako dođem s malom morat ću se kretati, pa ne znam je li to baš zgodno.

----------


## Sun

ne znam za ostale ali meni ne smeta   :Smile:

----------


## Sandrij2

I ja ću doći, i isto mi ne smeta, baš naprotiv. I imaćemo model!

----------


## flower

podizem i pozivam    :Kiss:

----------


## Sun

vidimo se u 18   :Smile:

----------


## sarasabina

i kako je bilo?

----------


## Sun

naši dojmovi su odlični, nadam se da će se javiti i koja od ženskica koje su bile na radionici pa napisati kako im je bilo   :Smile:

----------


## vitekova mamuška

Meni je bilo super, bile ste odlične   :Kiss:

----------


## vitekova mamuška

I zaboravih napisati da ste me uspjele "uvjeriti", beba će sigurno biti u platnenim, a i Vito je već danas cijeli dan u Nevinim platnenim i baš sam sretna  :D p.s. kupili smo i lavandino ulje, samo nam još treba "špricaljka" i kompletno smo opskrbljeni  8)

----------


## ra

super VM  :D 

a šta vito kaže   :Wink:

----------


## vitekova mamuška

Mislim da su i njemu ok, ne komentira   :Laughing:

----------


## klara

Ja sam naučila jednu jako pametnu stvar: platnene pelene nisu nikakva mudrost niti su napravljene od posebnih materijala, i ja ih mogu sama sašiti  :D 

Sad vas čitam i pokušavam povezati nickove s licima. (Bilo mi je glupo pitati na radionici tko je tko na forumu).
Ja sam ona koja je zakasnila  :Embarassed:

----------


## Sun

:Smile:  ja sam ona crna, ra je ona jako trudna, a ovca i janje je ona koja je najviše pričala   :Laughing:

----------


## klara

> ja sam ona crna, ra je ona jako trudna, a ovca i janje je ona koja je najviše pričala


Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## betty boop

Nažalost, prekasno sam saznala za radionicu pa se nisam stigla ekipirati za doć   :Sad:  .
Da li se u skoroj budućnosti planira još koja radionica? A daaaajteee pliiiiiz, obećajem da ću doći   :Wink:  !

----------


## Sandrij2

> naši dojmovi su odlični, nadam se da će se javiti i koja od ženskica koje su bile na radionici pa napisati kako im je bilo


Evo i mene. I ja sam bila, dakle ona s najkraćom kosom i očalama. (Kad se već ponovo predstavljamo...)
Da, bilo je odlično, opušteno i zabavno. Naravno, i edukativno. Cure, ocjena 5!

----------


## Tilja

Radionica je bila super!
Drago mi je da sam sad uspjela povezati lica s nickovima.
Btw, ja sam ona velika trudna u prvom redu

----------


## Sun

cure jako mi je drago da vam se svidjela naša prva radionica  :D

----------


## ra

i meni, i meni  :D

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Ja se ispričavam što sam onako mljela   :Embarassed: .

Netko me pitao za šivanje, trudnica u narančastom, pa neka mi se javi na pm ako joj zatreba opisivanje kako se prošije laštik oko nogu.

----------


## Sun

ma nisi mljela ovčice, bila si super! meni krivo a nisam na poletku patronažnoj rekla do 8 pa da bude opuštenije
 :Kiss:

----------


## Sun

da nisam na početku   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Sandrij2

Da, i ja sam skužila da se njoj žurilo... Šteta. No, biće još druženja pa ćemo nadoknaditi sve eventualno propušteno.

----------

